# Rich New Co-Owner of the Puritanboard



## C. Matthew McMahon

Dear Friends,

As you know the Puritanboard has changed hands in certain instances pertaining to ownership. Up until today, I was the sole owner of the board. However, to keep a perspective that encompasses more than one view in terms of "what's good for the board", and for the exemplary conduct and help that Rich has given as a result of not only moderating on the board, but being the "webmaster _par excellance_" of the board, I've invited him to be a co-owner of the board. He has put so much into the board overall, that having him as a co-owner is a blessing in and of itself.

Rich, thanks for all your help, and I hope that in future years Christ will be glorified by your continued excellence in both decisions surrounding the board, as well as all those great "upgrades" we keep seeing. All these things continue to make the Puritanboard "the Reformed" chatboard on the net, and someplace that is glorifying to God.

Blessings!


----------



## NaphtaliPress




----------



## ReformedWretch

Great, now in our arguments I can't say "Do you think you own this place or something!" (lol j/k-Congrats Rich).


----------



## panta dokimazete

to Matt - very wise decision

 to Rich - as one of the best webmasters on the web!


----------



## Herald

Excellent news! Does this mean my Puritan Board stock is going to split 2:1?


----------



## Richard King

So is this board owned or pwned?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle




----------



## Ivan

This may mean that if the draft is reinstitued we may have to become Marines. Good thing I'm too old! 

Congrats, Rich!


----------



## VictorBravo

Good move.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

And now we'll really need this smilie for Rich....


----------



## Kaalvenist

Hooah, Sir! .... er, oo-rah!


----------



## Poimen

victorbravo said:


> Good move.


----------



## turmeric

Congrats, Rich!


----------



## Puritan Sailor

He's done an excellent job maintaining the spirit of the Board. Keep it up.


----------



## Me Died Blue

jdlongmire said:


> to Matt - very wise decision
> 
> to Rich - as one of the best webmasters on the web!



Can I get an ?


----------



## BobVigneault

And the angels rejoice!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Me Died Blue said:


> jdlongmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> to Matt - very wise decision
> 
> to Rich - as one of the best webmasters on the web!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get an ?
Click to expand...

Yes; I'll give another one or two....


----------



## MW




----------



## satz

Congrads!


----------



## Gryphonette

Thanks for all the hard work and time you invest in the board, Rich. Your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## aleksanderpolo




----------



## Greg

Poimen said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good move.
Click to expand...


----------



## Theoretical




----------



## Augusta

NaphtaliPress said:


> Me Died Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdlongmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> to Matt - very wise decision
> 
> to Rich - as one of the best webmasters on the web!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get an ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes; I'll give another one or two....
Click to expand...


----------



## Coram Deo

Wait a Minute... Since when do Presbyterians say "AMEN"... I have yet been to a Presbyterian service where I hear Amen from the congregation, even during the sermon..... 

I keep wanting to say it during a good point of a sermon but I bite my tongue knowing that nobody else does it and it would seem out of place since no one is use to it....


----------



## x.spasitel

thunaer said:


> Wait a Minute... Since when do Presbyterians say "AMEN"... I have yet been to a Presbyterian service where I hear Amen from the congregation, even during the sermon.....
> 
> I keep wanting to say it during a good point of a sermon but I bite my tongue knowing that nobody else does it and it would seem out of place since no one is use to it....



We all do it, just not audibly


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I know this sounds kind of corny guys but I got kind of emotional over your excitement. It really means a lot to me. From the bottom of my heart, thank you.

I'm reminded daily of the sin left to kill in my heart and sometimes that sin comes crashing like a wave over this board. I often wonder the kind of impression I leave with others and whether I bring open reproach upon the name of my Savior.

There are first class theologians here whose intelligence and scholarship outstip mine by miles. There are men and women here whose piety and kindness put me to shame for not hating my sin more.

I want to thank Dr. McMahon for co-founding this board with Scott Bushey (who is sadly no longer with us over which I still grieve). My current Pastor (PastorFaulk) actually summed up what makes this board so special in a recent post expressing his dual frustration and thankfulness at how punctilious we are with regard to doctrine. Unfortunately, these days, most people believe that care leads to dead souls. My experience as a Christian teaches me that, far too often, it's careless Christianity that leads to smiling faces that will kill you with kindness and it takes somebody who really believes in Hell and Christ's only sacrifice to spell things out for you to draw the lines clearly in love.

I've never understood how people who love the Gospel can be bored by its discussion or bored by devouring every morsel of food that comes out of the Scriptures. I'm grateful to share that with you here.

Finally, I count myself incredibly blessed to have been knit together in spirit to Brothers and Sisters in Christ I have never met and even more so to have met some. It's always nice to know that, practically ever major city I visit, I could find somebody there who frequents and participates in this board whose character has already been vetted and whose soul I'm already knit to in Christ.

Thank you again for those kinds words.

In Christ's Love,

Rich


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

thunaer said:


> Wait a Minute... Since when do Presbyterians say "AMEN"... I have yet been to a Presbyterian service where I hear Amen from the congregation, even during the sermon.....



Then you haven't been to some of the Presbyterian churches that I've been to.


----------



## tellville

This is AWESOME!!!! Rich rocks. Good choice  Congratulations!


----------



## JohnOwen007

Rich, thanks for everything you do here. Love your work dude. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Megaloo

I think for the time being I am doubly blessed. For Rich is currently my Sunday school teacher. And if my opinion counts at all, we enjoy learning from him and his wife. Knowing that he is partial "BIG CHEESE" here is good to know. 

CONGRATULATIONS "BIG CHEESE" Rich!!!


----------



## AV1611

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> And now we'll really need this smilie for Rich....


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Congratulations Rich - it could not have happened to a better man!

-Rob


----------



## Calvibaptist

Rich, you are actually one of the reasons why I frequent this board. I find your posts filled with grace and filled with love for the truth. And I like your sense of humor as well!

Congrats.


----------



## caddy

Amen! Congrats Brother Rich ...


----------



## SemperWife

I, too, am touched by all of your remarks! I think very highly of my husband and see such wisdom and godliness in him. It is nice to hear others express similar thoughts and feelings. 

Thank you for supporting and encouraging his efforts in serving this board!!! May God be glorified in all of it!


----------



## BobVigneault

Rich, if you ever want to sell your half I will give you Vermont, Connecticut and Oriental Avenues with 2 Hotels and Kentucky Ave (unimproved). Think about it.


----------



## Calvibaptist

BobVigneault said:


> Rich, if you ever want to sell your half I will give you Vermont, Connecticut and Oriental Avenues with 2 Hotels and Kentucky Ave (unimproved). Think about it.



Bob, how can you handle all of those things and your laptop, too?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

BobVigneault said:


> Rich, if you ever want to sell your half I will give you Vermont, Connecticut and Oriental Avenues with 2 Hotels and Kentucky Ave (unimproved). Think about it.





I think you should hold out for Park Place...


----------



## Raj

Good to know this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Webservant

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> As you know the Puritanboard has changed hands in certain instances pertaining to ownership. Up until today, I was the sole owner of the board. However, to keep a perspective that encompasses more than one view in terms of "what's good for the board", and for the exemplary conduct and help that Rich has given as a result of not only moderating on the board, but being the "webmaster _par excellance_" of the board, I've invited him to be a co-owner of the board. He has put so much into the board overall, that having him as a co-owner is a blessing in and of itself.
> 
> Rich, thanks for all your help, and I hope that in future years Christ will be glorified by your continued excellence in both decisions surrounding the board, as well as all those great "upgrades" we keep seeing. All these things continue to make the Puritanboard "the Reformed" chatboard on the net, and someplace that is glorifying to God.
> 
> Blessings!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Galatians220

Congratulations, Rich! I echo all of the kudos that have been flung your way in each of the above posts!

(I do confess to this: when I first saw the title of the thread, my immediate thought was, _oh, has Donald Trump or Rupert Murdoch taken over here?!?_    I momentarily failed to remember the man who has so kindly and compassionately reminded me of the rules about posting, etc. This was capitally stupid of me as my own husband's name is Rich... )

Carry on. * And once again, a hearty congratulations!* This new assignment bodes very well, indeed, for the future maintenance of the tone, tempo and character of the PB that we've come to expect!

Margaret


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Belated congratulations are fine; but just a note that this occurred in August 2007. Not sure why the thread was still open for posting.


----------

